# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > سوال: Stored Procedure چیست ؟

## soltanalidj

سلام.
من می خوام دقیقا بدونم که این Stored Procedure چیه ؟ و به چه دردی میخوره؟
چی کار میکنه؟ :متفکر: 

اگر جواب بدید ممنون میشم؟ :لبخند:

----------


## amir.khanlari

stored procedure یک قسمت از بانک های اطلاعاتی sql server است که در آنها می توان دستورات select,insert,delete و... را در آن نوشت و با استفاده از پارامتر های ورودی یا خروجی می توان اطلاعاتی از آن گرفت یا به آن داد.

----------


## shervin farzin

سلام
StoreProcedure يه چيزي شبيه توابع در Sql ميشه . مثلا به كد زير نگاه كن .

create proc my_proc
@tmp1 int
as
select * from table1 where id = @tmp

من يه storeprocedure ساختم كه يه پارامتر ورودي از نوع عددي ميگيره و دست آخر بر اساس اون پارامتر يه select انجام ميده . نحوه استفاده از StoreProcedure هم اين طوريه :

Exec my_proc  2

----------


## meitti

> نحوه استفاده از StoreProcedure هم اين طوريه :
> 
> Exec my_proc  2


در مورد استفاده StoreProcedure در داخل برنامه بيشتر توضيح بدين ممنون مي شم من يه دونه به نام max  دارم چه جوري داخل كد برنامه استفاده كنم البته اين در مورد گذاشتن عدد به صورت خودكار هستش كه نمي دونم چه جوري وكجا ازش استفاده كنم كه در مورد اين هم توضيح بدين ممنون ميشم

----------


## ASKaffash

> در مورد استفاده StoreProcedure در داخل برنامه بيشتر توضيح بدين ممنون مي شم من يه دونه به نام max دارم چه جوري داخل كد برنامه استفاده كنم البته اين در مورد گذاشتن عدد به صورت خودكار هستش كه نمي دونم چه جوري وكجا ازش استفاده كنم كه در مورد اين هم توضيح بدين ممنون ميشم


سلام
شما صفحات آخر فصل اول این لینک را بخوانید جوابتان را پیدا میکنید.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=106494

----------


## talayie

سلام من آقای رحیم طاهری هستم (talayie) می خواستم بدونم برای اینکه بتونم از طریق کد نویسی 
دیتابیس رو اتچ کنم باید چه کار کنم که دیگه کاربر درگیر مسائل اتچ نشه با بانک enterprise

----------

